# Check your battery terminals now!



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

My camper wouldn't start this morning, so went to check the voltage across them (24v) and found both to be fine.

However, one of the clamps was loose, and in moving about while driving has melted half the post away!

So, to everyone reading this, check your battery terminal tightness!!

Secondly, anyone any ideas of how to make a reasonably decent job of packing out the missing material so I can get going? I have plenty of bits and bobs to fill the gap, and some normal electrical solder to hold it together. Will that do?

The batteries have a second mounting point that requires bolting on a ring type terminal, which I don't have one of. Perhaps that would have been more secure in the first place! :roll:

Jason



Current location is here, so no big battery shop nearby 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBsQ8gEwAA


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jason.
Yes I think I would buy a terminal 'pinch' bolt clamp. I actually have a couple here as spares.
The type that looks like a large 'D' and the bolt can accommodate a ring end on the cable.
Then you can squeeze the clamp to a similar shape of the post.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Jason,
Bad luck and thanks for the advice. Who was the last one to mess with your battery?
I wouldn't bother to try to pack out the terminal as you'll always have the problem you started with.
I would concentrate on using the other/spare terminal and bolt the lead on to that.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I currently have heavier versions of these ones.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_155264_langId_-1_categoryId_165629

I put new batteries in at the start of the year, and they were certainly tight about a week and a half ago when I checked them last. But we have given our camper a hammering recently, so has obviously come loose since.

I am after a quick fix due to my location, the Morocco/Algeria border, and none too near any type of shop. I have a heavy duty crimp type terminal that would suit the alternative bolt size, but not the cable size without trimming some strands.

I'll walk to the nearest "garage" in a bit and see if they have the alternative type of fitting, which may also need a longer cable too. If not, it may have to be a short fat bolt surrounded by solder.

Thanks for the replies, much easier than asking the locals!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Purely as a temp repair, if you cannot get any thin strips of tin, such as lid off a can, try triple folded baking foil.This is only as a get you home type repair.then fit the bolt type.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just reminded me talking of battery terminals. My leisure batteries have quick release catches on them.anyone know or seen these before.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> just reminded me talking of battery terminals. My leisure batteries have quick release catches on them.anyone know or seen these before.
> 
> cabby


Yes Cabby. They were (may still be) a standard fitting on caravans. I was never very impressed! :roll:

Just to mention, it is a good idea to smear plenty of grease on the battery terminals. This certainly helps prevent corrosion of the clamps, and the theory is (?) that it reduces arcing if they come loose, like Grizzlyj's did.

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Grizzly, I have just looked at your location on Google Earth. Very remote, so any suggestions which involve buying something won't help you to get going. 

I had a new battery delivered for my car and the post was the smaller type. It was supplied with a collar, rather like a miniature upside down yoghurt pot. The sides were sloped and it wedged by tapping it down onto the post. 

My point it that wedging packing may be your best temporary solution until you get somehere to buy an alternative clamp to use on your other connector.

use whatever conductive packing material you have to hand. Wind some foil round the post, them tap the connector down onto it and tighten up. If you cant tighten, can you put a strap over the top and under the battery to stop it moving and sparking away more material.

Good luck


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi again Grizzly. Just brainstorming here. Do you have jump leads as they have a spring grip connector that may hold on what is left of your post. 

You might be able to jury rig something even if you just cut the end off and use it as a clamp. Very dodgy though for running so be careful.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Like Andrewball I am brainstorming this and trying to think up a good bodge

How much solder do you have available? If lots then you may be able to melt some down in an old tin can and after cleaning what is left of the post and fitting the terminal clamp pour the molten solder into the gap..... 

Mike

P.S. when you get back to a local town you may find a place that can recast you a terminal post... this was often done "in the old days" by good garages or motor enthusiasts ....and they still have that type of skill in the back of beyond.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Would this be ok? A short piece of stud, trimmed to length, and holding the existing post clamps to the alternative (on the vertical face of the battery) battery terminal? What I don't know is if the washers in this case, or if wedging some other metal between the clamp and the fried terminal, is enough metal for the current?

The batteries are about 4 months old and were not cheap. Since I have a decent alternative terminal to use had I the correct fitting I'm not too keen on new batteries just yet!! I probably do have enough solder, but am also wondering about what to put underneath to stop hot solder getting to the battery top; perhaps that is too thick plastic to be a problem though?

Thanks again chaps! Much appreciated. We were going to drive 40km further into the sand today to Erg Chigaga, so its nice its popped up here where at least there are some people and internet!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

grizzlyj said:


> Would this be ok? A short piece of stud, trimmed to length, and holding the existing post clamps to the alternative (on the vertical face of the battery) battery terminal? What I don't know is if the washers in this case, or if wedging some other metal between the clamp and the fried terminal, is enough metal for the current?
> 
> The batteries are about 4 months old and were not cheap. Since I have a decent alternative terminal to use had I the correct fitting I'm not too keen on new batteries just yet!! I probably do have enough solder, but am also wondering about what to put underneath to stop hot solder getting to the battery top; perhaps that is too thick plastic to be a problem though?
> 
> Thanks again chaps! Much appreciated. We were going to drive 40km further into the sand today to Erg Chigaga, so its nice its popped up here where at least there are some people and internet!


Your solution looks a whole lot more secure than packing or casting & wedging. Well done, I would go with it.

Again on the brainstorming side. You show two batteries, can you do with one? Are these for engine or leisure? Highest current would be on starting, or inverter if Leisure.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I assume that you are only using this mod !! on the one battery and still using the post connection on the other.
You can get cables made up to order, have a post one end and the fitting needed at the other end.

cabby

will say that the heat generated through that loose connection you were lucky not to have more serious problems.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Camper is 24v so need both batteries - engine, not leisure.

Currently having a go at a bodge...


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Get a piece of domestic copper pipe the length of the terminal then split it lengthways. Push it onto the terminal then put the clamp on.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a thought but is it possible to screw a washer/nut attached to the cable into the top of the post?

Waz


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

grizzlyj said:


> Would this be ok? A short piece of stud, trimmed to length, and holding the existing post clamps to the alternative (on the vertical face of the battery) battery terminal? What I don't know is if the washers in this case, ... is enough metal for the current?


Going with the solution in your picture, you could increase the surface area of contact between the studding and the clamp by inserting some conductive packing material between the two, then clamp down in it. This will supplement that being transmitted by the washer.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all and thank you for the suggestions!

My plan in the pic above didn't work because although it felt an OK thread match by hand, putting a spanner on it proved the beading was too small. 9mm required, which I do not have 

So called out the local garage, on a locals phone who also had the number.

After a few suggestions both ways, he took me with battery back to his garage, where he melted half a mile of solder onto the halfa terminal. The downside to this was he used my battery! A jump lead on one terminal, and a small cylinder of carbon (from the inside of a D-cell battery!) clamped in the other which he used as a soldering iron, glowing red hot when arced across, melting the solder. Then ground down to a snug fit.

He put my battery on his truck engine to drive back and recharge it. 

The battery seems fine, is 12.8 volts when left alone, and didn't get warm. Its not much different to the treatment its been getting with a loose clamp, but maybe has taken a month or two off its life?

He then broke my terminal clamp in trying to do them up to not rattle again! Luckily I have a spare! So he then went back to his garage again to fetch a new piece of more flexible cable than the short stiff piece I have, which maybe helped it rattle loose in the first place!

So a call out charge of course, maybe two hours of the bosses time (he has 6 helpers) and it cost me a cheap pen knife, some cable ties, some RedX and a 3/4" socket drive I no longer wanted 

Although they get charged as a pair on hook up, I have a 12v charger too, so at the campsite this evening I'll charge it alone and hope its not too fried!

Thank you again!

Jason


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Glad to know you got it sorted.


----------

